
What Francis Crick and Sydney Brenner taught me about being scooped (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/72/quandary/the-thrill-of-defeat-rp
======
dang
A small thread from back then:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9112762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9112762)

